# MS Word: Mail Merge Split Document



## mrod (Apr 29, 2011)

Good day!!

Is there a way how to split a 100 page mail merge document into 100 separate .doc files?

Example: I have 100 employees and need to save the corresponding letter for each employee. 

Is there an easier way, then manual efforts?

Your insight and expertise is appreciated!!


----------



## Derek Brown (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know if it is possible to 'split' a mailmerge document but I have created multiple documents using my own 'mailmerge' process.
I did this by using VBA (in Excel) to create Word documents, using a template with Bookmarks that would be replaced with data from an Excel worksheet.
I describe this in the following post:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=478182


----------



## Macropod (Apr 29, 2011)

mrod said:


> Is there a way how to split a 100 page mail merge document into 100 separate .doc files?


See: http://www.gmayor.com/individual_merge_letters.htm
http://gregmaxey.mvps.org/Document_Splitter.htm


----------

